# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Ali Podrimja- Kush do ta vras Ujkun

## deep_blue

Who will slay the wolf

(for F. Altimari)

And the gentleman said

Should you happen to come upon
An Albanian and a wolf
Slay the Albanian

When the Albanian heard the saying
He smiled
And rolled himself a cigarette

If you slay me
            my poor friend
Who will slay
The wolf

Poor herds

(Cosenza 1988)

----------


## deep_blue

Dhe lëtini tha

Po qe se takon
Arbereshin dhe Ujkun
Vraje Arbereshin 

Dhe kur fjala i ra ne vesh
Arbereshi buzeqeshi 
 dhe drodhi nje cigare

Po qe se me vret mua 
more i gjore

Kush do ta vrase Ujkun?!

Mjere kopeja

(Kozencë, 1988)

----------


## Diabolis

Dhe titulli i origjinalit:

Kush do ta vrasë ujkun

my poor friend / you poor 

herds / herd - e mbase duhet shprehur dhe ndryshe

----------


## deep_blue

D D, mbase!
 Keshtu e ka perkthyer, Elsie , i famshmi Robert Elsie i cili vdiq dite me pare.


Ndersa titulli mbetet po ky, pa asnje kushtezim , behet  fjale per Ujkun.

Mjeran dhe i gjore
Kopeja mbetet determinante

----------


## deep_blue

Robert Elsie was born in 1950 in Vancouver, Canada. He studied at the University of British Columbia, graduating in 1972 with a diploma in Classical Studies and Linguistics. In the following years, he continued his post-graduate studies at the Free University of Berlin, at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes and at the University of Paris IV in Paris, at the Dublin Institute for Advanced Studies in Ireland, and at the University of Bonn, where he finished his doctorate (Dr. Phil.) in 1978 at the Linguistics Institute. From 1978 on, he was able to visit Albania several times with a group of students and professors from the University of Bonn, visits which first awakened in him an interest for the culture of the tiny and, at the time, exotic Balkan country. For several years in a row, he also attended the International Seminar on Albanian Language, Literature and Culture, held in Prishtina (Kosova). From 1982 to 1987, he worked for the German Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Bonn. Since that time he has worked as a freelance conference interpreter, primarily for Albanian and German. Robert Elsie is the author of numerous books and articles, in particular on various aspects of Albanian culture and affairs.

----------


## macia_blu

kur vdiq elsie?
...

----------


## Diabolis

Ndjehem keq që nuk e dija, e për rrjedhim bëra një ndërhyrje pavënd, e më në fund ndjehem shumë keq që e shtyja me sot me nesër dërgimin e një falenderimi për sa kishte bërë e po bënte.
E me të vërtetë, mjerë kopeja.

----------


## Dita

Mace,

Robert Elsie eshte ne jete.

Faqja ne internet eshte:

http://www.elsie.de


Tek Curriculum Vitae

gjen si me poshte:


"Robert Elsie was born in 1950 in Vancouver, Canada. He studied at the University of British Columbia, graduating in 1972 with a diploma in Classical Studies and Linguistics. In the following years, he continued his post-graduate studies at the Free University of Berlin, at the Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes and at the University of Paris IV in Paris, at the Dublin Institute for Advanced Studies in Ireland, and at the University of Bonn, where he finished his doctorate (Dr. Phil.) in 1978 at the Linguistics Institute. From 1978 on, he was able to visit Albania several times with a group of students and professors from the University of Bonn, visits which first awakened in him an interest for the culture of the tiny and, at the time, exotic Balkan country. For several years in a row, he also attended the International Seminar on Albanian Language, Literature and Culture, held in Prishtina (Kosova). From 1982 to 1987, he worked for the German Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Bonn. Since that time he has worked as a freelance conference interpreter, primarily for Albanian and German. Robert Elsie is the author of numerous books and articles, in particular on various aspects of Albanian culture and affairs. He lives in the Eifel mountains of Germany, not far from the Belgian border."

----------


## deep_blue

Po ai ishte pjesmarres neshenimin e jubileut te Kongresit te Manastirit se:
per Lasgushin tiranasit kishin menduar se kishte vdekur qe ne vitin 1972 he he he

----------


## deep_blue

> _Postuar më parë nga D D_ 
> *Ndjehem keq që nuk e dija, e për rrjedhim bëra një ndërhyrje pavënd, e më në fund ndjehem shumë keq që e shtyja me sot me nesër dërgimin e një falenderimi për sa kishte bërë e po bënte.
> E me të vërtetë, mjerë kopeja.*


Pa keqkuptime , po e kisha  ngaterruar  vdekjen e nje tjetri perkthyes te njohur  shqiptar.

Nuk eshte kope e mjere, kur perbrenda nje kopeje nje eshte i semure, ka gjasa te sherohet.

----------

